# Dollar Store Decapitations- Makeover edition



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

More finished projects!!
*gasp!*

Of course the more I do, the more I think of, so these may not be finished after all...

Blucky Makeovers:








The faceless victim









"Pigpen" (i've decided he needs hovering flies, a toilet brush for a lolli and a body...)









Darkness (getting a cloak/body, hands and hopefully will be hovering on the roof)









Demonite henchman (also getting a body-- just ordered a blucky to demonize)

You know, they were finished when I started posting. Then I get inspired again and convince myself they aren't complete without this or that. *sighs*

And for good measure my one (or two) steps away from done pumpkin rot inspired groundbreaking souls...

In post below!!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

They'll be living in the sandbox of "Mumford Blackthorn Nursery School of the Damned".

Yeah... I changed the title/theme a bit for my haunt too.

Stupid indecisiveness.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice work, I really like pigpen. Is that wax that you used to cover him? I also really like Demonite, real evil lookin'. They are all so cool, nice job!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, more cool stuff! These guys are awesome, great for a sand box.


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW you have been busy as with the rest of us. I love Darkness I am going to be doing one kinda like that. great work! Like the your souls that will be playing in the sandbox, very cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job DLC

the brown guy is awsome
your soul breakers are looking good


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love this one, just puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

He's my favorite too!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

wait a sec... the white guys in the second pic. Is that a blucky head or a bucky head? 

great job on all of them though!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job on all of these guys!!!!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice work!!! I like them all!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Aw, Pig has a fanclub! He seems to be my parents favorite too.

*Tyler-* Pig is made mostly of sculpted hot glue.

*Spartan-* Everything's blucky save for one of the soul breakers, which is a foam skull from michaels.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

All hot glue, cool.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love what you have done!! Cheap and effective LOVE IT!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

SWEEET!!!! LOVING your dudes DLC! Keep up the awesome work!!! :devil:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Toilet paper and water-- the solitary confinement diet.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Revenant said:


> He's my favorite too!


Revenant,

Could it be he is your favorite because he looks suspiciously like the Tar Man from ROTLD?

Just wondering...


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Very nice!! I love pig pen !! Great job on everything!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Really super work on all of them!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome transformation of blucky skulls. Pig is my favorite too.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Another vote for pig pen. All are excellent, but he is my favorite.


----------

